# Fluffing Budgie



## JeetuB (Jun 13, 2016)

Please help my female budgie is fluffing since 2 days.
Took her to Vet..who gave a powder....no name mentioned ....asked me to mix this in water in cage so that all budgies can drink it.....but i cannot see any improvement ......can anyone advise a alternate remedy


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie is feeling under the weather. 
Did you take her to an avian vet specialist? In order for your budgie to get better she will need to be physically examined and tested by an avian vet specialist, so that she is accurately diagnosed and the most adequate treatment plan is prescribed for her.
It would be best to quarantine your budgie in case the illness is contagious.
Once you have the right medication, if your other budgies start to show the same symptoms then you can medicate them as well.
For the time being and until you book an appointment, you can keep her warm by covering the cage on 3 sides.
If you have spray millet, you can soak it in electrolyte solution, this will hopefully give your budgie a little boost. 
You will find detailed info on this link: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

I'm moving your thread to the Your Budgie's Health section.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did the vet tell you what your bird is being medicated for? Sometimes when the medication goes in the water if the bird is not drinking enough it will not get enough of the medication to fix the problem and it can take some time. I would contact the vet and let them know that there has not been improvement and perhaps they can give you a medication that you can give directly into the mouth, that way you are sure the bird is getting the correct amount. Hope your bird feels better soon.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry your budgie is not well, I agree with Aluz your Budgie needs to be examined by an Avian Vet. The droppings need to be analysed, her weight checked her body examined for any lumps or feather damage. 
Please advise if it was in fact an Avian vet you saw.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz, Cody and Pretty boy. 
It is important you take her to an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Wishing your little girl a full and speedy recovery. 
Please be sure to update us on her condition. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear your girl is under the weather  You've been given great advice above and I hope that she is able to make a full and speedy recovery! 

Keep us posted on her progress, and best wishes :hug:


----------



## JeetuB (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey Aluz thx dear friend....i made the electrolyte last night and it has helped a lot ....i see a change for good ....kept her in a separate cage in a warm place ....here its very difficult to get a avian vet appointment.....mostly there are dog and cat specialist in Dubai

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
The veterinarians at the clinic listed below will have the knowledge and experience necessary to give your budgie the medical care it so desperately needs:

Blue Oasis Petcare Dubai*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad your budgie is feeling a bit better.  
Still she would truly benefit from being examined by an avian or exotics vet.
From your details, I thought you were located in Switzerland.


----------

